# Sonnies funeral tomorrow :(



## LoolaBear

its sonnies funeral tomorrow and i cant bare to go because i dont want to say goodbye but i know i have to.
i have to do it for sonnie and be there and be strong and make sure my angel finally makes it safely to heaven.
i'm the only one going, OH doesnt want to go as he doesnt like showing emotions if they are sad ones and i know its his way of grieving and he wants to say goodbye his own way.
funeral is at half 12. finding things really hard at the moment. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## future_numan

:hugs:


----------



## kitkat04

:hugs:


----------



## iloveblue

I will be thinking of you tomorrow. I hope it goes as well as can be expected x


----------



## MaevesMummy

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
It will be the hardest thing you have ever done, but you will be glad you went (does this make sense?) lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carmello_01

I'm so,so,so sorry. I hope that the day passes as gently as possible :hugs:


----------



## mandy81

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sunshine.

Thinking of you :hugs:

x x


----------



## coccyx

Sending you and your OH a big hug and a special cuddle for Sonnie. Funerals can be difficult but in some way give comfort.x


----------



## BlaireUK

Sending you love, prayers and strength for tomorrow. Sonnie is lucky to have such a protective mummy. X


----------



## babesx3

massive hugs darlin' :hug:

It is the hardest thing in the world to do..to say a final goodbye..:cry:
but is very good for the healing process!!!

I hope today went as gently as it could of done..
thinking of u!!! :hugs:

and floaty kisses to Sonny:kiss: he will be playing with the other angels and my Charlie now...:cloud9::kiss:

hope u are ok... :friends:


----------



## MrsRH

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## hopeandpray

:hugs: I hope that it was a beautiful service for him and that everyone supported you


----------

